# Ontario, Canada



## Katrina (Apr 23, 2006)

Is anyone planning a trip to Toronto or Ontario in general?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

No. But I would make a brief visit this summer to Northern Ontario, around Kenora and Thunder Bay.


----------



## Boschdijk (Aug 11, 2004)

I've just visited Toronto (and Ottawa and Montreal) in April. I want to go there again, if I have the money.


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

Xäntårx said:


> No. But I would make a brief visit this summer to Northern Ontario, around Kenora and Thunder Bay.


:hug:

Click my sig! </shameless self promotion>


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll be going to Toronto this summer. My second visit, first was three years ago.

It is actually a family visit, nothing related to the place itself. :tongue2:


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll visit Ontario this summer too, but it's not sure. I'll make a visit to Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa, Boston, NYC, Philly, Cape Cod, Albany, Syracause, Rochester, etc. 

Probably I'll go to RSA, than I'm not going to America.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm in Ontario every day, but I was farting around up in the Muskokas this weekend. In terms of natural beauty... Ontario is infinite. I could spend a lifetime exploring every lake, river, winding road and interesting place. I love this province.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

vid said:


> :hug:
> 
> Click my sig! </shameless self promotion>


Thanks! Most Americans always thought Thunder Bay is a "shithole", an "ugly town", which is not true at all. Their stereotype is quite strong from what I have heard... virtually towards most cities in Central Canada. 

I thought Northern Ontario should be a rather nice place to live--- especially compared to the dense Southern Ontario, some parts of it with Quebecois influence. The skyline is nice-looking, but that's all. Ontario isn't the best province in Canada, except it has the best universities and large corportations.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

^ In a Canadian context, I should say that Ontario has an awful lot more going for it than Universities and corporations.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Boschdijk said:


> I've just visited Toronto (and Ottawa and Montreal) in April. I want to go there again, if I have the money.


I second that. I'd love to go back there (maybe during the Thanksgiving holidays) and maybe even visit Ottawa, Montreal, Quebec City in the process.


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

I spent part of my weekend at a friend's cottage in the Shelburne area (you'll probably have to look that one up  ). It's very pretty and only a short drive from Toronto.

I'd also recommend Elora for those who haven't been there before.


----------

